# Windshield Spots



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

When I purchased my car a few weeks ago I began to notice spots on the windshield, rear window, and sunroof. These spots appeared like small droplets of rain or specks caused by accidental over spray from a sandblaster. When the sun shines just right (every morning) on the windshield, it makes it hard to see. I attempted to use glass cleaner a few times to remove them but it was of no use. I took it back to the dealer and the service garage had a GM rep look at it the next day (he happened to be coming in). It was then deemed that it was probably clear coat over spray. The windshield and rear window are going to be replaced with GM glass under warranty (takes 4 days to arrive). Has anyone else seen this issue? It seems quite bizarre to me, but maybe it was parked near the body shop at the dealer it was transferred in from before I bought it...


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Or maybe the dealer that transfered it did some repairs. Often there is damage to cars while in transit or when loading/off loading. Usually the damage is minor and the dealer fixs it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have some info on this, or a least a way to fix it. My Cruze had water spots really bad when I first bought it. When I ran the wipers I could see ghosts of the old spots and it was so bad it kind of affected my vision. I tried wiping the windshield and blade with alcohol but it didn't do any good. Then I bought a new wiper blade but that didn't work either. Finally I tried some RainX and that totally got rid of the "ghost" spots during wiper use. I don't actually care for RainX but it does something chemically to the windshield surface and fixed those spots.

Now fast forward to a week ago. I bought a new Ram pickup and it too, had residual water spots on the brand new glass. I had just seen a TV ad for a new product called Mothers Water Spot Remover for Glass and I bought a tube at Autozone. The stuff has the consistency of watery toothpaste and I don't know what the ingredients are but it works and it doesn't have the negative side effects of the RainX. The RainX windshield gets kind of white as the wipers pass over it. It disappears almost instantly but comes back for the next sweep of the wiper blade. So both chemicals work, it just depends on how much you like Rainx.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

So the Mother's works...great to hear I was going to buy it but I am tired of spending 10 bucks for things that never work as they say they will. I will give it try.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a thread on something similar already. Someone commented on my thread that it was rust spots from the rail cars. Either way, I was able to scrub it off with a clay bar and some decent elbow grease. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Just bought the Mother's and indeed it does work. The glass feels the same way the paint feels just after you clay it. SMOOOOOTH! You can see the spots when you start rubbing and can watch them disappear. Now for the wife's car.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

When I was a trucker I always used Bon Ami to really clean the glass. It's a cleanser similar to Comet, but never ever use Comet. Bon Ami makes a bit of a mess, as it becomes a watery paste when using it, and rinsing it off with a hose is the only way to get it off. Big trucks get more crap than you can imagine on the windows, Bon Ami got them sparkling clean.
BUT...I don't know if our cars have coatings on the glass that may get ruined, I'd check before using it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a suspicion that the Mother's product is basically similar to BonAmi except it's mixed to make a slurry.


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried using plain old window cleaner, RainX window cleaner, and some other specialty glass cleaner. No help. It doesn't look like water spots either. They are fine spots that are dispersed every couple of millimeters. It looks a lot like what plastic looks like when you accidentally over spray it with a sandblaster (trust me... :uhh. I can also confidentially say that this car was never on a train. The dealer states that it would have been put on car hauler from Ohio to Michigan. Well... I'd work at getting the glass clean and spotless, but whats the use when its going to be replaced anyways. But thank you for the cleaning advice. I will definitely use it in the future.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steamguy14 said:


> When I purchased my car a few weeks ago I began to notice spots on the windshield, rear window, and sunroof. These spots appeared like small droplets of rain or specks caused by accidental over spray from a sandblaster. When the sun shines just right (every morning) on the windshield, it makes it hard to see. I attempted to use glass cleaner a few times to remove them but it was of no use. I took it back to the dealer and the service garage had a GM rep look at it the next day (he happened to be coming in). It was then deemed that it was probably clear coat over spray. The windshield and rear window are going to be replaced with GM glass under warranty (takes 4 days to arrive). Has anyone else seen this issue? It seems quite bizarre to me, but maybe it was parked near the body shop at the dealer it was transferred in from before I bought it...



steamguy14,
I would like to apologize for the issue you have experienced with your Cruze. I am very happy to hear that your dealer is getting this taken care of for you! I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I have these larger round circles on my car. Sort of looks likes crop circles or maybe a suction cup when carrying the glass along the install. Lucky it's only noticeable when the inside glass gets dirty from polution.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

steamguy14 said:


> When I purchased my car a few weeks ago I began to notice spots on the windshield, rear window, and sunroof. These spots appeared like small droplets of rain or specks caused by accidental over spray from a sandblaster. When the sun shines just right (every morning) on the windshield, it makes it hard to see. I attempted to use glass cleaner a few times to remove them but it was of no use. I took it back to the dealer and the service garage had a GM rep look at it the next day (he happened to be coming in). It was then deemed that it was probably clear coat over spray. The windshield and rear window are going to be replaced with GM glass under warranty (takes 4 days to arrive). Has anyone else seen this issue? It seems quite bizarre to me, but maybe it was parked near the body shop at the dealer it was transferred in from before I bought it...



i know what your talking about.. i tryed using an SOS pad on the window with a really good glass cleaner. lightly rub the SOS pad over the window. but used alot of paper towel... i dont have any water spots. you should have gone over the car before you left the dealership..


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, got new GM glass installed yesterday and it looks so much better. The glass installation company made a small mess (local glass installation company), but that was easily cleaned up. Again, the dealership here is quick, friendly, and knowledgeable. I love working with those guys.

The reason it took so long for new glass to be installed is that in order for the warranty to cover the glass, new windows need to be sent to the dealer from GM. Otherwise your insurance would have to cover it.... $50 for insurance (done today), or free from GM (6 days).... Easy choice for me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steamguy14 said:


> Well, got new GM glass installed yesterday and it looks so much better. The glass installation company made a small mess (local glass installation company), but that was easily cleaned up. Again, the dealership here is quick, friendly, and knowledgeable. I love working with those guys.
> 
> The reason it took so long for new glass to be installed is that in order for the warranty to cover the glass, new windows need to be sent to the dealer from GM. Otherwise your insurance would have to cover it.... $50 for insurance (done today), or free from GM (6 days).... Easy choice for me.




steamguy14,
Thank you for the update! I am happy to hear that you were able to get this issue resolved! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well... I was driving my Cruze this weekend down the expressway and the sun hit one of the side windows just right and I noticed that it has the spotting too. I checked the rest of the windows and it is on all of them including the sunroof. The windshield and rear window were replaced, so they are ok. This is just a little annoying. My last Cruze never had this issue. I'm guessing it's an issue that is confined to a very small number of them though. I mentioned it to the dealer, and they said they would ask their GM rep about it.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Try this glass polish kit from Car Pro:
CarPro Ceriglass Kit, glass polish, water spot remover











*Restore auto glass to like-new clarity!*

*CarPro CeriGlass is a special glass polish developed from the innovative optical polishing compound, Cerium Oxide. This remarkable formula removes hard water spots that are attached on the glass like scales! Your vehicle's windshield and windows will have like-new clarity and smoothness after polishing with CeriGlass. The Ceriglass Kit includes 150 ml. Ceriglass, two foam applicators, and a microfiber towel. *

Formulated with mild abrasives, CeriGlass deep cleans and polishes all glass surfaces with ease. It quickly removes acid rain spots, hard water spots, road film, stubborn bird stains, and interior glass film. *CeriGlass is so effective, it even removes fine to medium scratches from glass!* It leaves glass crystal clear and sparkling.

Use Ceriglass by hand or machine. Hand polishing is effective at removing mild water spots. If you want to remove widespread, severe water spots or light scratches, work with a rotary or orbital polisher and a glass buffing pad. When used with an orbital buffer, this polish can remove surface scratches from glass that are caused by salt and road dust that binds to your windshield wipers.

CeriGlass contains no strong dissolving agents, which can damage your skin. CeriGlass is a mild abrasive polish proven to work on glass without distortion. It can also be used to clean and brighten chrome and other metals and to polish hard plastics.

Before you give up on your scratched, spotted glass, use Ceriglass.

*Features:*


Will not distort glass.
Great for restoring old windshields.
Can also be used to clean and brighten chrome and other metal surfaces.
For hand or machine use.
Not for use on aftermarket window tint, painted or coated glass.
Great for polishing Plexiglas and restoring headlights.
Removes tiny pinhole pits in glass windows and polishes away fine wiper scratches.
 *How To Use :*
For best results, apply in the shade on cool glass.
We recommend using face mask while using a polishing machine to prevent inhalation of polish powder.


Shake the bottle well.
Apply small amount on the glass polish pad or a hand applicator.
Cover the car panels and rubber seals with nylon film to protect them from powder dust.
Buff thoroughly over the entire glass surface in a circular motion.
Rinse the surface with water. Wipe off with microfiber towel and check your work. If necessary, repeat the process.
 Always try *CeriGlass* on a small test spot to be sure it does not mar or scratch the surface.
Kit includes:
150 ml. Ceriglass
2 foam applicators
1 microfiber towel


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well... GM agreed to replace my side windows and I had them replaced yesterday. I haven't taken the time to look closely at them to see if the issue is fixed, but I'm sure it is.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Sometimes the ghost circles that look like suction cups become visible only when viewing through polarized sunglasses. I don't think there is a fix if that is the case. It has something to do with the way they make tempered glass.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've seen this before, especially on rear windows. It seems that cars which sit outside all the time/have had more sun exposure get this worse. I don't think it's something Cruze or even GM specific.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I've seen this before, especially on rear windows. It seems that cars which sit outside all the time/have had more sun exposure get this worse. I don't think it's something Cruze or even GM specific.


Makes total sense to me.


----------

